# fisher plow, hole in blade (rusted)



## Lee1 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hello, I have a 1993 minute mount fisher plow. Just bought truck and plow and noticed that it has rusted through a spot (hole). what do you guys think, clean it it up in the summer, paint and have hole patched or could I find a blade relatively priced! thanks in advance Lee1


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

My opinion would be to patch that one. I priced a new moldboard for my 9' and about had a heart attackpayup . I decided, for that, I could do a little grinding and painting (there are no holes, though). You might be able to find a used plow for the moldboard, but it would likely still be rusty/pitted and need some care.


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

Least expensive patch hole, next is to cut off sheet metal and replace (10 or 11 gage) we have done both over the years, depends how long you plan on keeping that rig.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

grind all the rust out, weld it up, grind it smoth and repaint it. atleast thats what i have done in the past.


----------



## Lee1 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks guys, i appreciate the advice. Will grind the rust off and weld piece in and paint.


----------

